# FOCAL Utopia 33VX



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not My Auction. I don't know what to make of this auction. It doesn't have SN and the price seems too good to be true. But if someone wants to take a chance it is up to you.

FOCAL Utopia 33VX 13" sub - Must see RED MAGNETS - eBay (item 170517598935 end time Jul-29-10 17:10:11 PDT)


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

that is "the" sub that DAT is looking for!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken that's DAT's auction... I think angellady75 is his ebay userid. No reason to fear anything shady here.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't even have a use for it but for $200 shipped I am tempted.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

This is my sisters account on EBAY...  I use it some. 

Yes, I was looking for another 33VX for a customer, he wanted 3 of these, he has two of them but then his son stuck a pencil in his 2nd 33VX and now he just wants to sell his good one and move on. I did find a brand new 33VX we were going to buy as he wanted to run 3 of these in his SUV.


thanks guys!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow that's tempting...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

what happen to my post?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

thats a bummer, id fix it if it was just a pencil hole. but man what a monster of a kid,.


----------



## ellocojorge (Sep 30, 2009)

well i won it. lol i didnt expect too. ill send payment today ant


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Can anyone give me a link to the Focal Utopia 33VX. I search it and search it and can't find any link for any VX line. Was it ever even made by Focal?


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

The sub is sold, the buyer is happy, leave it alone.

Hi-end FOCAL UTOPIA 33VX............... - Modifikasi.Com


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I bet he is happy. 200 bucks for a Focal 1200.00 sub. Ofcourse prices go down, but am pretty sure it was worth every penny. I've seen another forum that had one for 300.00 but I believe the guy is from Canada or Europe.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Velozity said:


> The sub is sold, the buyer is happy, leave it alone.
> 
> 
> Hi-end FOCAL UTOPIA 33VX............... - Modifikasi.Com


Thanks Velozity ! It was the real deal sub for a sweet price.





TrickyRicky said:


> I bet he is happy. 200 bucks for a Focal 1200.00 sub. Ofcourse prices go down, but am pretty sure it was worth every penny. I've seen another forum that had one for 300.00 but I believe the guy is from Canada or Europe.



I told ya it was the real deal, but you tried to dump on my thread and a Mod cleaned the thread up.

The older FOCAL subs used the triangle. If anyone is interested in a BNIB model for Under $300 shipped I can give you a guy on DIYMA forums that has one for sale we were going to buy it but my friends son damaged one of his other 33VX's. SO he just decided to go another route.

I really wanted to build a box for the 3 of them oh well


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry about that, is that I went to focals website but they only had the new lines. The new ones look way better, but very expensive.


----------



## ellocojorge (Sep 30, 2009)

TrickyRicky said:


> Sorry about that, is that I went to focals website but they only had the new lines. The new ones look way better, but very expensive.


the cone is not as sexy,but i dig the motor


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Its sex appeal.


----------



## ellocojorge (Sep 30, 2009)

DAT said:


> Thanks Velozity ! It was the real deal sub for a sweet price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could you pm the traxking num?


----------

